# Raedean you would be proud of me. Lol



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Today I had the house to my self and oh boy did I need a fiber day. I now have 12ozs of a mixed roving. So pretty and soft. While I was playing with my fiber my wooden Diz broke oh no. I looked in my draw of mess for something to use. Was a bit upset. So I was at the computer looked in the desk and there it was the perfect Diz and I did not have to pay for anything. Love it. The Diz is even easier to use with the handle. Lol


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

so did u use the ruler with the hole in it??
i love it.good for u.
honestly mama879-i never knew till yesterday what a diz was .i didnt know it was even called a diz.
when i saw a lady use it yesterday.i was looking about for what it was called.
so then after your post i went to you tube and found out.
i love it.good for u.we dont have to spend tons of money cause honestly there is so many things ,ways and products
to learn about and use when spinning.i like to keep it down.
i am thinking i have some big round beads with a hole in them.i could try to make me a diz.
or i could use your idea.i love it.
thank u for sharing this wonderful idea.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

raedean said:


> so did u use the ruler with the hole in it??
> i love it.good for u.
> honestly mama879-i never knew till yesterday what a diz was .i didnt know it was even called a diz.
> when i saw a lady use it yesterday.i was looking about for what it was called.
> ...


Beads might be a bit rough on your hands. To small to work with. My Diz was a bit small for me to but it was my first it was thin and DH had to fix it 2x's before so he fixed it the third time and is just sitting now. I do use the little pick that came with it though. A pc of wire has a curve on one side so you can grab the fiber through the whole easier then fat fingers trying to grab it. lol I like that the ruler is a bit longer something to hold onto.


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

mama879 said:


> Beads might be a bit rough on your hands. To small to work with. My Diz was a bit small for me to but it was my first it was thin and DH had to fix it 2x's before so he fixed it the third time and is just sitting now. I do use the little pick that came with it though. A pc of wire has a curve on one side so you can grab the fiber through the whole easier then fat fingers trying to grab it. lol I like that the ruler is a bit longer something to hold onto.


Now, mama879, you have got me really curious! Going to search a diz now. I do have a wooden ruler with a hole in one end. This monster is growing, lol.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh my! Diz this, diz that ... And a dizzing we go!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Oh my! Diz this, diz that ... And a dizzing we go!


Dizzing off to the store. lol lol


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

lol.i am gonna use my ruler.thank u mama879.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Creative diz. Looks like some fabulous fun fiber!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I have found that a large button with big holes works well also.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I've used big wooden beads and sea washed Limpet shells that have lost their tops - they're great cos they are all different sizes. Amazing how much you can make with a bit of ingenuity and not a lot of cash


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I use a teeny tiny crochet hook, fed through the diz hole, to pull that first bit of fiber through.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

PamRDH said:


> Now, mama879, you have got me really curious! Going to search a diz now. I do have a wooden ruler with a hole in one end. This monster is growing, lol.


Stay tunned you will have to buy oh so much more. lol just kidding but do feed that monster he gets hungry he might eat all your new pretty fiber. lol


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I use a knitting needle size gauge.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Spinningmary said:


> I use a knitting needle size gauge.


Very cool. Lots of holes there. Lol


----------

